# View guide / now playing without changing what I am watching



## willp2 (Sep 15, 2007)

One thing that drive me nuts is that if I am watching a recorded show and I want to go peek at the guide for a second, the Tivo switches to live TV. Likewise if I am watching live TV and I want to browse around my now playing list I have to leave the live TV mode.

Personally I would like to be able to look at either the guide or my now playing list from either place, without interrupting what I am doing. Show the guides over the top of whatever is playing and let me decide if and when I want to switch from live TV to recorded TV.

Please dont tell me that if I really understood Tivo I would never watch live TV again. I do understand how Tivo works and I do still watch live TV and I do like to just look at the guide to see if there are any movies or other show on real live TV that I may not have recorded. 

Thanks!


----------



## FatesWebb (May 1, 2007)

willp2 said:


> One thing that drive me nuts is that if I am watching a recorded show and I want to go peek at the guide for a second, the Tivo switches to live TV. Likewise if I am watching live TV and I want to browse around my now playing list I have to leave the live TV mode.
> 
> Personally I would like to be able to look at either the guide or my now playing list from either place, without interrupting what I am doing. Show the guides over the top of whatever is playing and let me decide if and when I want to switch from live TV to recorded TV.
> 
> ...


yeah there has got to be a way to do this, if I am watching live tv, but have rewound some.... then I hit the guide for a minute, how can I get back to the same spot that I was at? I cannot find a way without having to rewind all the way back... that is very annoying. there needs to be an "exit" button, alongside the livetv one, so that I can exit back to my show, without initiating "live tv"

FW


----------

